# Trail cam pic's



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I just got the camera's back out 2 weeks ago to see what's around, after I put out the first corn for the year....and the date and time are wrong, never reset it after fresh batteries 

.


----------



## BuckEyeBigBuck13 (Oct 7, 2006)

Good pics! It's pretty funny you got a target sitting there with some arrows in it ha. Good luck!!


<-Wack-Em-N-Stack-Em -<-


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

BuckEyeBigBuck13 said:


> Good pics! It's pretty funny you got a target sitting there with some arrows in it ha. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> <-Wack-Em-N-Stack-Em -<-


No arrows in the target, I think that is weeds you are seeing....I do all my target shooting down at the cabin....I just didn't need this one for that, so it is doubling as a decoy and works too, by the feeder
I hope some deer are going to die this year
in the 4th pic..... the deer is drinking out of the water troff I laid there, I am glad to see this picture, and will add others at my other feeders, and I have 2 creeks by me on each side of the land that they could get water at, but are using the one by the feeder


----------

